# Chinese takeaway



## Brando77 (Feb 22, 2018)

Haven't had any since before Xmas because of flu and diagnosis for Diabetes, before then it was once a week.
Any tips now egg fried rice, noodles and sweet-sour Chickens out the window? Or should I just swerve it? Msg sounds not too good but can be taken out?
Advice would be great as I miss my mates at the shop.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

For me they are well out of the window from a carb viewpoint


----------



## Brando77 (Feb 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> For me they are well out of the window from a carb viewpoint


Yeah, thought as much, thanks *tears up menu*


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Yeah, thought as much, thanks *tears up menu*


 That made me laugh Brando Sorry was so funny.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2018)

I have had a Chinese only once since diagnosis.  I only had a small portion of egg fried rice & had it with a basic chicken curry.  Foo Yung is probably ok, but that's just an omelette.  Think of it as a treat every now & then.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 22, 2018)

Anything but sweet and sour. You might as well drink Coke original with two sugars stirred in


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2018)

Many stir fries without rice or noodles and foo yung are great. I find the Chinese buffets dont spike me because there’s plenty of options.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 22, 2018)

Alas, that is one of the things I have had to give up.....


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 22, 2018)

*I must be very lucky, I enjoy home made Chinese , chicken chow mein etc does not effect my sugars, neither does my daughters home made Pizza*


----------



## Chappy (Feb 22, 2018)

I've only had a Chinese take away once this year, a prawn and chicken curry, but instead of the usual fried rice, I had plain boiled and only had three tablespoons of it. Two hours later when I checked my BG was 10.2, not too bad for a one off, but I wouldn't risk one every week.


----------



## almost witty (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm Chinese so I feel your pain 

Ditch the rice, save it for special occasions. noodles *may* be better but I'm not sure.
Sweet and sour is a terrible idea anyway. 
Chop sueys are usually relatively healthy - it's just meat and veg in a stir fry...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

Noodles spike me worse than rice.  I can handle a small portion of rice but have to avoid noodles completely.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 1, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Anything but sweet and sour. You might as well drink Coke original with two sugars stirred in


Homer Simpson "Mmmmmm, Coke with two sugars"...*droooooool*


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 1, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Homer Simpson "Mmmmmm, Coke with two sugars"...*droooooool*


Make it 4 four sugars the you are talking lol 
My last partner used to have 5 in her coffee each morning lol
Indonesian and Indonesia has a very high diabetes population,


----------



## Radders (Mar 1, 2018)

I seem to be fine with veggie stir fries and half a foo yung. A whole one is just too many eggs and the protein does unpredictable things to my levels. I also love salt & pepper mushrooms but have to cover them with a little insulin: not much though.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radders said:


> I seem to be fine with veggie stir fries and half a foo yung. A whole one is just too many eggs and the protein does unpredictable things to my levels. I also love salt & pepper mushrooms but have to cover them with a little insulin: not much though.


My local are great people, I'm sure they'd cater for me with special orders....or they may tell me to dream on


----------



## Radders (Mar 1, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> My local are great people, I'm sure they'd cater for me with special orders....or they may tell me to dream on


I always ask them for no sugar and low salt in mine.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radders said:


> I always ask them for no sugar and low salt in mine.


What about msg? Is that bad?


----------



## Radders (Mar 1, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> What about msg? Is that bad?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Alister (Mar 2, 2018)

if you cook your own then you can use wholemeal rice that should be less of a problem (it dosen't seem to be too bad for me + you can manage qty's so you have less rice & more meat/veg 
reducing carbs is good but you shouldn't cut them completely


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2018)

I love a good chinese curry, has to be chinese as I don’t like any other kind, & exprimented for years to find a recipe that didn’t raise my blood sugars sky high. REALLY missed my family restaurant’s curry when we sold the business!!! That DID raise my sugars & had to add extra novomorm tablets when I was still on them then.

Finally came up with this recipe that doesn’t raise it by much. Last had it on 08/03/18 before I started prebolusing & was injecting Novorapid straight after eating. Pre dinner sugars 6.7. 2 hours after dinner sugars 7.7. After 4 hours & before I went to bed sugars 7.4.

Recipe for Prawn Curry Rice Vermicelli 277.44cals 40.78g carbs

95g 0.5 pack prawns asda extra special large cold water cooked 60.8cals 0g carbs
1 block rice vermicelli 5 in pack mama 170cals 37g carbs
54g 2tbsp concentrated curry paste tasty foods brand (bought from tesco) 46.44cals 3.78g carbs
5tbsp of water.

1. Put in just enough water to cover the rice vermicelli & heat until just below boiling: simmering little popping bubbles before the the big popping bubbles.
2. While vermicelli is heating. Put curry paste in frying pan with the water & heat until it starts to thicken & clump together.
3. Immediately turn off the heat & stir it smooth again. It’s very thick but, it needs to be.
4. Add the prawns to the pan with the curry & don’t heat.
5. Wait until the vermicelli simmers & drain it as dry as you can.
6. Add the drained vermicelli to the pan of curry & prawns.
7. Heat gently & keep stirring as the water in the vermicelli & prawns thins the curry.
8. Heat it to your desired consticency & serve.

Rice noodles & vermicelli, in particular, can be soft, sticky & stodgy. If you want it to be less so, heat it for less time so, it’s firmer when you add it to the curry. Also, I like my curry thick so, you can add more water if you wish. Don’t add too much though as the prawns & the vermicelli will be releasing water too: prawns especially the longer you heat it & over cooked prawns are rubbery. Also, it’s a lot easier to thin down a thick curry. If you add too much water to start with it’s hard to get rid of it as the longer you heat, more water from the prawns are released.

I’m type 2 &, as yet, don’t know how to carb count. I know many of you do so, posted the nutritional info. It’s low cal but, I don’t know if it’s low carb.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh, forgot to add there’s a spicy concentrated curry paste also, by tasty foods brand bought at tesco. But, don’t know the exact nutritional info on that one as I haven’t used it: normal one is hot enough for me!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 23, 2018)

I love a prawn curry.  Unfortunately, wifey hates prawns, so rarely have them.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2018)

I think this curry works because there’s no carbs in prawns. I think I know that now! Tried loads of experiments with different meats etc. & no success. I now have this prawn curry on a semi regular basis. I had it 3 times for dinner last week.

Have loads of meal ideas from these forums so, been trying some out this week. I didn’t take the full set of sugar readings for the other 2 times but, did for 08/03/18.

If you try this I’ll be interested to see how it went. It took me a while to get the amount of water in the curry right.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 23, 2018)

Hmmmm..... Thinks, curried stuffed eggpant for dinner.... all the better if I can get some Chinese eggplant


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 23, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I love a good chinese curry, has to be chinese as I don’t like any other kind, & exprimented for years to find a recipe that didn’t raise my blood sugars sky high. REALLY missed my family restaurant’s curry when we sold the business!!! That DID raise my sugars & had to add extra novomorm tablets when I was still on them then.
> 
> Finally came up with this recipe that doesn’t raise it by much. Last had it on 08/03/18 before I started prebolusing & was injecting Novorapid straight after eating. Pre dinner sugars 6.7. 2 hours after dinner sugars 7.7. After 4 hours & before I went to bed sugars 7.4.
> 
> ...


Copied and saved @Lanny


----------



## Lanny (Mar 24, 2018)

Had it for dinner last night! Ate it in bed as the kitchen was freezing! A thick ground frost this morning after a cold night night. This warmed me right up!


----------

